# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Tarih >  Aztekler hakkında

## gokhan

aztekler.jpg

Aztekler (Alm. Azteken, Fr. Azteques, İng. Aztecs.), 15. yüzyıl ile 16. yüzyıl başları arasında, bugünkü Meksikanın orta ve güney kesimlerinde büyük bir imparatorluk kurmuş olan kavimdir. Tolteklerin güçlerini kaybettiği ve güneye, Guetemaladaki Mayan bölgesine ve Yukatana göç ettiği bir zamanda, Aztekler yaklaşık 1168de kuzeyden Meksika Vadisine gelerek, muhtemelen Texcoca Gölündeki iki adaya yerleşmişlerdir. Aztekler, tarihleri boyunca başlıca merkezleri olan Tenochtitlanı 1325 yılında kurdular. İtacoat döneminde (1428-1440) komşu Texcoco ve Tlacopen devletleri ile ittifak kuran Aztekler, Orta Meksikada hakim güç durumuna geldiler. Bu durumda imparatorluk, doğuda Puebla ve Veracruza, güneyde de Oaxaca ve Tehuantepece uzanmaktaydı. Diğer taraftan hem ticari ilişkiler hem de yapılan fetihler dolayısıyla başkent Tenochtitlan 5-6 milyonluk nüfusuyla 1519da 207.200 kilometre karelik alana yayılan bir imparatorluğun merkezi oldu. Ancak Azteklerin bu güçlü devirleri kısa sürmüştür. 1521 yılında İspanyollar tarafından ortadan kaldırılmışlardır.

Aztek kültürü kendisini, tarıma bağlı ekonomi, dokumacılık, çanak çömlek yapımı metalurjide başlangıç, sayılar, piramit şeklinde yapılar, takvim sistemi, resim yazısı, şehir devlet organizasyonu ve dini faaliyetlerde göstermiştir.

Aztekler tarafından konuşulan Nahuatl lehçesine günümüzde Meksiko şehri ve civarında rastlanır. Eski Aztek veya Meksika kültürü ile gurur duyma modern Meksika kültürünün bir parçasıdır. O zamanlarda kullanılan Nahuatl lehçesi Aztek dilinin en yaygın Kuzey Amerika lisanıydı. El-Salvadora kadar uzanan bölgede konuşulmaktaydı. İspanyolcada bu dilden gelme pek çok kelime bulunur. Hatta bunlardan Tomato ve Chocolate gibi bazı kelimeler bütün milletler tarafından kullanılmaktadır. Aztekler, İspanyollar gelmeden önce yazıya başlangıç yapmışlar ise de dilleri, İspanyolca gibi yazılabilir. Böyle yazılar daha sonraki zamanlar için kıymetli birer belge olmuştur.[1]
Kaynaklar

[1] Yeni Rehber Ansiklopedisi, Aztekler maddesi, İhlas Gazetecilik, İstanbul 1993.
Kaynak; http://www.gizligercekler.com/aztekler-hakkinda/

----------

